# Af310w20cm 4 salidas lg



## cmst0410 (Jul 11, 2016)

Tengo un integrado amplificador que saque de un aequipo lg y quiero armarlo por fuera es el af310w20cm de 4 salidas porfabor quien me ayuda ...


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 12, 2016)

A ver si te puedo dar una mano colega, dado que en yoreparo hicieron en su momento una consulta similar:

tengo una plaqueta con IC af310w20cm

Es de un equipo LG LM-W5040A. Vi en un foro pero yo solo tengo la plaqueta de amplificación y quiero ponerla a funcionar pero no conozco los voltajes de la fuente q utiliza quisiera saber si alguien conoces los voltajes de la fuente q utiliza les agradezco de antemano mano.

y le responden:

Hola. Te dejo el link del manual de service donde figuran los datos que necesitas. Saludos 

El macanazo, pues que el link que dejan pertenece a una pagina paga.
Pero, aca esta nomás , corroborado su contención de los diagramas


----------

